# LT Heart Cat and Coronary LT Angiography



## Trendale (May 4, 2009)

Hello, 
I am new to Cardiology and need help with the following scenario:

Procedures performed: LT Heart Catherization and Coronary LT Angiography
4 French sheath was inserted in the RT femoral artery.
The LT cardiac cath and coronary angiography was performed using a 4 french jl4,jr4, and a pigtail cath. The patient was given Versed and Fentanyl for sedation. The patient tolerated the PX well and was transferred to recovery. Selective peripheral angiography was performed by placing the cath from the RT common femoral artery to the left iliac vessel. Selective runoff was then performed on the LT as well on the RT side.

The codes I have is 93510 and 93545. I am not sure if I should use the 93555 instead of the 93545.

Thanks!


----------



## deeva456 (May 4, 2009)

Helli,

Is this the complete report?  Sorry, but the report does not support billing a left heart cath, coronary angio and imaging.  36245 & 75716-26 are the only codes you can bill.  There is a lot of missed revenue with this report. 

To bill for the left heart cath, the catheter has to cross the aortic valve into the left ventricle and measurements should be recorded. A ventriculography doesnt necessarily need to be done, but once the catheter crosses the aortic valve into the left ventricle then you can bill for 93510. 

Coronary angiography: findings must be indicated in the report. Is there lesions, stenosis, what is the degree of blockage and what vessels were imaged and viewed?

93555-26: bill with 93545, billing for imaging, supervision and interpretation of the coronary vessels. 

good luck!!!

Dolores, CPC, CCC




letisha said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Cardiology and need help with the following scenario:
> 
> Procedures performed: LT Heart Catherization and Coronary LT Angiography
> ...


----------

